# How to make baby come faster? (:



## DollFaceJessi

So Im FULL TERM!
Woohoo!
But Lola doesnt want to come out. :wacko:
Im not dilated or thinned out at all.
So nothings happening. What can I do to jump start labor or make some progress with getting this show on the road.
Also - I want to avoid induction. So very badly. i want everything to go normal since Im going all natural. Im worried something might happen thatll f up my plans. :shrug: Needles scare the crud out of me.


----------



## mariep

I don't know, I'm 40 weeks and a day now, and nothing has worked for me. But I haven't had sex since like 37 weeks I think...so maybe that could work for you?


----------



## DollFaceJessi

mariep said:


> I don't know, I'm 40 weeks and a day now, and nothing has worked for me. But I haven't had sex since like 37 weeks I think...so maybe that could work for you?

Yeah Ive been trying that alot. I was thinking if I should take castor oil or not. I have some sitting right here. xD


----------



## Gee123

i heard taking really long walks helps :flower:


----------



## mariep

I would NOT take castor oil, I think it would only work if you were gonna go in to labor very very soon...

but if you take it, lol tell us about it. Ha.


----------



## YoungMummi17

I have castor oil sitting here infront of me too..im so tempted to just try it and see if it speeds things up but then again I really am reluctant to take it coz ive heard so many bad things about it and how it can put stress on the baby...i just want her here NOW im so over being pregnant!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

YoungMummi17 said:


> I have castor oil sitting here infront of me too..im so tempted to just try it and see if it speeds things up but then again I really am reluctant to take it coz ive heard so many bad things about it and how it can put stress on the baby...i just want her here NOW im so over being pregnant!

I didnt know it put stress on the baby, good thing I didnt take it yet. :happydance:
Its so tempting but, Im ready to meet my princess.


----------



## YoungMummi17

Yeahh. Im gunna try and wait til atleast my due date to try it..i wish I culd hop into a time machine and speed it up to the 18th!


----------



## amygwen

SEX and WALKING.
Even though both did not work for me!


----------



## mariep

Yeah walking, I guess my friends doctor told her to stop walking because it really doesn't do much but keep babys head down. I'll take her doctors advice because I don't wanna walk, because I can't walk ha.

Well I mean....I can walk to the kitchen.....mmm.


----------



## we can't wait

I bounced on an exercise ball (more like *lived* on that damn ball), walked & swam around in the pool. Worked for me. My body was already going into labor when they induced me at 38 weeks (which is why I progressed so fast). I used to sit the laptop on a kitchen chair and sit the bouncy ball in front of it, surfing bnb. I spent hours on it lol, but it really did helpl shift her down & get my body ready.
Good luck. She'll come when she's ready no matter what you do. :thumbup:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

i took caster oil when pregnant with my son ;) gave me contractions for a couple of hours that died off after i had a bath, but at my midwife appointment a few days later i was 1-2cm dilated, so who knows if the caster oil did that :thumbup: thought id add that it didnt give me the runs or anything which alot of people say happens! good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## AriannasMama

No need to rush, you're not even 40 weeks yet. She will come when she's ready.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol basically trying will just get your hopes up. Nothing works honestly, she'll come when shes done cooking. As long as your taking a walk everyday theres not much else you can do.. Lol.


----------



## x__amour

I would never, ever recommend castor oil. It can be so dangerous. Baby will come when baby is ready! You should sleep! :winkwink:


----------



## krys

I tried everything (including castor oil), nothing worked. You're not even to 40 weeks... She'll come when she's ready. My baby was a week late and she was prettty small, she wasn't ready to come at 40 weeks. So she didn't, that's why nothing worked! Enjoy yourself, and SLEEP! I wish I would have listened when people told me that.


----------



## emmylou92

Get to 40 weeks,
at 41 weeks I went for a sweep where i was already 3cm dilated after a night of BH, I had sex that night and took a long walk. Afer my sweep i pretty much went into labour streat away, I dont even thing i made it to the car before i had a contraction. 
Realisticly your not going to get baby out before 40 weeks and the chances are you will go over due, so all i'd suggest is sex and moving, let gravity do its job.

Oh and I didnt start to thin untill the night before my sweep and Hollie didnt engage untill I went into labour.


----------



## samanthaaa

Unless you're 100% sure of the date you concieved, you should NOT be trying to get baby out. What if your dates are wrong and he/she is a younger gestational age?? Just because you're full term doesn't mean you should go about trying to get him/her out unless you have like, doctor's orders.


----------



## Mellie1988

Babies come when they are ready. I don't think anything really speeds up/causes labour other than being induced! 

Like someone else said, sleep, relax, make the most of the last few weeks you have of being you and thing you may not be able to do when you are a mummy! :) 

x


----------



## Emily louise

My aunty took tonic water with castro oil and within 4 hours of taking it her daughter was born , But the midwife said if you would of took anymore then the baby would of just slipped out of you and you would have had to been stiched ;/ xx


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I'm 37 weeks 2 days and my baby's dropped my cervix is extremely soft I'm starting to dilate and I'm 60% effaced. I equate all of this to evening primrose oil red rasberry leaf and all the exercise I do. 
I'm on day 3 of constant heavy cramping and pretty consistant bh.. 
I think all of this or at least most is result from the exercising.. 
Also deep relaxation and visualizations... 
Any stress or tension in your body inhibits labor often times if you learn to relax your whole body and "allow" it to open up and do its thing it will.. I was skeptical but it was after I did my first real "meditation" that I started cramping and progressing and it hasn't stopped. The exercise also helps nature along and ensures your hosts in its best shape to do what its trying to do. 

Patience is virtue though!


Edit- by hosts I meant bodys lol

Edit again! - I also LIVE on my yoga ball I do a big variation of exercises on it while on comp or watching tv


----------



## rainbows_x

Baby will only come when ready :)

I found walking most helpfull for me, and bouncing on my birth ball. x


----------



## syntaxerror

I feel like a small plunger* should be effective :)

*please don't ever take me seriously.


----------



## YoungMummi17

Ive been walking everyday, twice a day to try n get things going...in some ways I think its not working but then again when I walk I can feel her moving her head lower and lower..must be the gravity..


----------



## Opheliac

Might help might not but I read somewhere that pineapple and papaya can help start labor if your sticking to natural ways.


----------



## Trying4ababy

No one can force you to be induced.

I went 17 days overdue with Madison.


The baby will come when it's ready. If it's not ready all the castor oil, sex, walking, raspberry leaf tea in the world..etc won't make it happen


----------



## Chrissy7411

She will come when she's ready. Being dialated/effaced doesn't really mean anything lol. You could go from 0-10 in a coupler hours or a couple weeks. You never know. :)

Enjoy these last few weeks.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

xD I know I shouldnt rush it, Im just getting miserable.More then usual.
Im now one cm dilated. But am sure I wont dilate anymore until 40 weeks.


----------



## Ashleii15

Lots of excersise/stretching, walking, etc..
Use a little bit of vinegar in your foods when you can.
Sex is a good way to bring on contractions, lol.
Look online for natural ways to induce. 
Good luck!! ^_^


----------

